# Destruição do monte  Santa Helena!



## Teles (4 Out 2012 às 00:10)

Video impressionante da explosão e desabamento de grande parte do monte Santa Helena que é um vulcão activo que fica no sudoeste do estado norte-americano de Washington, 160 quilómetros ao sul de Seattle.


----------

